# finally found a shop



## Mac (May 16, 2012)

At long last got a place to start putting together a shop, now all the tools I have gathered will soon be in one place instead of 4-5. needs some clean out and set up but gives hope !


----------



## LoneStar (May 16, 2012)

Woohoo !
I know the feeling


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 16, 2012)

Congrats! There's nothing like having your own shop.


----------



## DKMD (May 16, 2012)

Sweet! Every man needs a cave to call home!


----------



## Mac (Jun 28, 2012)

*RE: finally found a shop*

Time and patience pays off, shopping Graig's list and found a deal.  Not new but just about, very few hours on this stuff. The only problem.........I can't walk thru the shop ........I know I had more room than I needed ! Now I just got to figure out where it went! :sad:


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2012)

*RE: finally found a shop*

Sacriligous!! Who put their drink on the jointer and make the ring of death!!!!

;) lol


----------



## Mac (Jun 28, 2012)

*RE: finally found a shop*

any suggestions for cleaning it off? Tried rubbing alcohol, that didn't work, also the table on the band saw has something on it, (pitch maybe).


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2012)

*RE: finally found a shop*

WD-40 and some steel wool. If its really pitted last resort would be a green scotchbrite pad and wd40......


----------



## Mac (Jun 28, 2012)

*RE: finally found a shop*



ripjack13 said:


> WD-40 and some steel wool. If its really pitted last resort would be a green scotchbrite pad and wd40......



ok great, with the fingernail test, it doesn't seem to be pitted, just stained. got both steel wool and wd40, now if I can find the elbow grease......... !


----------



## Patrude (Jun 29, 2012)

*RE: finally found a shop*

 Hooray for you! Not only a place to go, but your own place. My shop is my home. I get to it in the morning with a fresh cup of coffee, some BlueGrass on the music box and my trusted compadre, Dawg. We do our thing, and love it. Enjoy the heck out of it!! Congrats  Rich from Massachusetts


----------

